# Walnut milling



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 7, 2015)

Last weeks milling job, really glad for the warmer weather! This was the last and largest of the walnut logs milled. Customer got some really nice 5/4 and 8/4 natural edge slabs.


 


Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 8, 2015)

great looking walnut tom I got some tiger maple and spalted tiger ambrosia logs stack ready for your mill when you can get down some time and pick up your bowl blank --- duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice looking wood, for darned sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice looking slabs Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 8, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> great looking walnut tom I got some tiger maple and spalted tiger ambrosia logs stack ready for your mill when you can get down some time and pick up your bowl blank --- duck



Sounds good Dave, im finally roughing out your monster bowl blank so it will be after I get that finished up.


 
Tom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2015)

Beautiful stack of lumber! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2015)

That's some pretty walnut great color. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2015)

So cool to see you having a blast with your mill Tom !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2015)

Great ay to enjoy this nice fall weather this year in Ohio.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 8, 2015)

Bet the aroma of that walnut was more than a fella could ask for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 8, 2015)

CWS said:


> Great ay to enjoy this nice fall weather this year in Ohio.


mid 60s this weekend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 8, 2015)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Sounds good Dave, im finally roughing out your monster bowl blank so it will be after I get that finished up.
> View attachment 92565
> Tom


tom wheres the baby dinasour that came out of that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking great Tom. Looks like you'll fail your next blood test. The doc is gonna want to know how you are still alive with all that sawdust running through your veins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

